# Rodent bait that doesn't attract moths



## levydav2 (Oct 29, 2010)

When checking our feeding stations, I discovered that many of the rodent baits had been infested by food moths. I've read that this is can be a problem with any grain-based rodent bait. Is there any rodent bait available for which this is not (or is a reduced) problem?

Thanks.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

levydav2 said:


> When checking our feeding stations, I discovered that many of the rodent baits had been infested by food moths. I've read that this is can be a problem with any grain-based rodent bait. Is there any rodent bait available for which this is not (or is a reduced) problem?
> 
> Thanks.


for mice Use peanut butter mixed with some bacon greese . That will work. Or just peanut butter . Work's every time


----------



## levydav2 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm using poison bait - not making my own. Also, I know that some of these "moths" (e.g., the Merchant Grain Beetle) are attracted to peanuts. It could be that anything a mouse will eat, a food moth will also eat...


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Are these interior or exterior stations, or both? We use a lot of meal in ext stations on farms and do have an occasional problem. I remember that we once got infested meal straight from our supplier, too. If it keeps happening, maybe you need to clean out the bait stations more than usual. 

I also like the bait blocks: Maki, Contrac, Mini-blocks, etc. Also, the soft baits are very effective (but pricey). In the summer, ants will eat the soft bait in ext stations. The blocks and pellets are basically compressed meal, but don't seem as prone to infestation. Slugs will get in and eat them, though. 

I have treated our bait stations with non-repellents such as Phantom with no apparent adverse effect on rodent acceptance when large spiders take up residence in the stations. Treat them when empty, don't treat the bait dish, but under it. Treat the soil under the station, too. Hope this helps.


----------

